# Sofia Gardens to Host the Ashes



## waterloowelshy (Apr 20, 2006)

*Sophia Gardens to Host the Ashes*

Sophia Gardens has been chosen by the ECB to host an ashes test match in 2009.  Link below

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/cricket/4921718.stm 
This is amazing news - really putting Wales on the sporting map.  Hopefully this will see the end of all those moaning gits that are trying to stop the upgrading of the cricket pitch.

(Off to try and reserve some tickets already!    )


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Hopefully this will see the end of all those moaning gits



Waters, do you only come on here to wind people up? Cos that's the impression you give me. FWIW.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 20, 2006)

Fuck, where's that Ice rink when we need it?

Can you imagine anything worse than an Engalnd/Ozzie cricket fan mix???


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 20, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Waters, do you only come on here to wind people up? Cos that's the impression you give me. FWIW.


no - just thought it was geneuinely good news for Cardiff as a whole - even people that don't like cricket loved the ashes last time around. Got to be a good thing for Cardiff as a city.  Oh don't tell me it doesnt sit with your ideology or some such nonsense?!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh yeah, my "ideology" is closely focussed around the crushingly important issue of, errr, cricket  I think you need to get out some more!

Who are the "moaning gits" who oppose the ugrading of the cricket pitch? Last time you were on here, iirc, you were banging the drum about the ice rink plans.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 20, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, my "ideology" is closely focussed around the crushingly important issue of, errr, cricket  I think you need to get out some more!
> 
> Who are the "moaning gits" who oppose the ugrading of the cricket pitch? Last time you were on here, iirc, you were banging the drum about the ice rink plans.


I get out quite a lot actually playing cricket!


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 20, 2006)

Is that when 'welsh' players play for a team called England? cant wait.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 20, 2006)

Well F*c* me something good happens in Cardiff and everyone looks on the down side! Thats not unlike the Welsh at all is it?!


----------



## Biffo (Apr 20, 2006)

I think it's great but can't really look 3 years into the future. 

:searches for THE END IS NIGH sandwich board:


----------



## ddraig (Apr 20, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Well F*c* me something good happens in Cardiff and everyone looks on the down side! Thats not unlike the Welsh at all is it?!



pissoff you shitstirring twittleflop!  
your OP was negative and baiting, what do u expect?
always take it too far don't you


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> pissoff you shitstirring twittleflop!
> your OP was negative and baiting, what do u expect?
> always take it too far don't you


negative and baiting? - i thought it was actually quite positive to tell the truth. was just trying to report some good news for once.  This is surely good news wouldnt you agree?!   

there is just no pleasing some people - i swear you get off on being miserable pricks?!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

Gentlemen, choose your weapons







_<gets popcorn>_


----------



## ddraig (Apr 20, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Sofia Gardens has been chosen by the ECB to host an ashes test match in 2009.  Link below
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/cricket/4921718.stm
> This is amazing news - really putting Wales on the sporting map.  Hopefully this will see the end of all those moaning gits that are trying to stop the upgrading of the cricket pitch.
> ...



right let's go back to the start shall we?
you are stirring, you know full well that peoples fears were about encroachment onto important city centre parkland. 
and as col pointed out and you failed to address directly but with more slimey sniping, that the argument was about the relocation of the ice rink and that it would probably be better down the bay.
NOT about upgrading sophia gdns, which they should do as it's a shithole and i was quite shocked at the state of it. if they can upgrade the ground within the land they have that side of the river then jolly hockysticks!!! go for it.

not too pleased at the possibility of the barmy army and ozzies swarming round my hood mind    

so come back with some sense or kindly leave us in peace and utilise the sports forum


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 20, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> This is amazing news - really putting Wales on the sporting map.





How will hosting an England match put WALES on the sporting map? It will just re-inforce the mistaken view of many outsiders that Wales is part of England/unaware of its existence. There would be better ways of promoting Wales as a sporting destination and as a brand surely?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

Dai Sheep said:
			
		

> How will hosting an England match put WALES on the sporting map?



Top post  Common sense is at such a premium on Waterloo's threads!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 20, 2006)

Sophia gardens will probably be a new block of flats by the time this ever hapenns


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

Bugger me, even more common sense.

No, hang on a mo, that's realism, that is!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 20, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Waters, do you only come on here to wind people up? Cos that's the impression you give me. FWIW.




Dont worry i've seen his willy, infact so has everyone else


----------



## JTG (Apr 20, 2006)

I know loads of Welsh people who will love the chance to support their cricket team against Australia in their own back yard. The England cricket team represents England and Wales, always has done.

I'm a little wary of the decision to give the game to Cardiff given that they have yet to show they are capable of hosting a huge event like this over five days (unlike Durham for example) but it interests me nonetheless.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 20, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> I know loads of Welsh people who will love the chance to support their cricket team against Australia in their own back yard. The England cricket team represents England and Wales, always has done.
> 
> I'm a little wary of the decision to give the game to Cardiff given that they have yet to show they are capable of hosting a huge event like this over five days (unlike Durham for example) but it interests me nonetheless.



What specificly at this venue , or cardiff as a whole..........

If latter........FA Cup Final......?????


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 20, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> The England cricket team represents England and Wales, always has done.




True, but the team is actually called England, the three lions is there emblem and on the ashes parade half of them including one of the 'welsh' boys were wrapped in the st.Georges flag.


----------



## JTG (Apr 20, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> What specificly at this venue , or cardiff as a whole..........
> 
> If latter........FA Cup Final......?????



I don't think the ability of the Millenium Stadium to host huge sporting events is in any doubt really.

I mean the ability of Glamorgan CCC to run a five day Test match, both the ticket sales and the actual event itself. Given that Hampshire's attempts at the England v Convicts Twenty20 game last year were a complete balls up (I'd imagine this is why they haven't been given a Test), it's clear it's not as easy as all that.

Just thought that maybe a Test against New Zealand or Sri Lanka would be better as a starter, followed by an Ashes Test in 2013 if all that goes well.


----------



## JTG (Apr 20, 2006)

Dai Sheep said:
			
		

> True, but the team is actually called England, the three lions is there emblem and on the ashes parade half of them including one of the 'welsh' boys were wrapped in the st.Georges flag.



Come on tour then, you'll see loads of Welsh flags dotted around Port Elizabeth/Adelaide/Colombo or wherever. The Welsh people who follow cricket don't seem to let it get in the way of following the team, even when there aren't any Welsh in the side.

If Simon Jones wants to wave an English flag then I'd say it's a wonderful example of sport breaking down barriers


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 20, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> I don't think the ability of the Millenium Stadium to host huge sporting events is in any doubt really.
> 
> I mean the ability of Glamorgan CCC to run a five day Test match, both the ticket sales and the actual event itself. Given that Hampshire's attempts at the England v Convicts Twenty20 game last year were a complete balls up (I'd imagine this is why they haven't been given a Test), it's clear it's not as easy as all that.
> 
> Just thought that maybe a Test against New Zealand or Sri Lanka would be better as a starter, followed by an Ashes Test in 2013 if all that goes well.


 Yes, i get you squire, but be sure the taffs will have a fair crack at it


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Dont worry i've seen his willy, infact so has everyone else



Is he one of those embarrassing 1980's streakers who the old bill have to cover up with their rudely-shaped helmets?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 20, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Is he one of those embarrassing 1980's streakers who the old bill have to cover up with their rudely-shaped helmets?



Yeah like the 118 men complete with porn star tache  

He has one big welsh on ,in the naked urb thread, whereelse


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

Link!! Link!! I'm sure ddraig could photoshop something out of it


----------



## JTG (Apr 20, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Yes, i get you squire, but be sure the taffs will have a fair crack at it



Sure they will. Don't get me wrong, more tests in this part of the world is a good thing and given that Bristol and Taunton aren't really up to it, I wish Glamorgan well in their hosting of it 

What's the capacity going to be by then anyway?


----------



## JTG (Apr 20, 2006)

and anyway, it's *Sophia* Gardens as any fule no


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Yeah like the 118 men complete with porn star tache
> 
> He has one big welsh on ,in the naked urb thread, whereelse



Oh aye, I saw it.

Famous Waterloo quotes... "will edit it off tommorrow i think" (that was 7/3/2006) 

You've obviously got a better memory for cock than I have, Halyz


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Sure they will. Don't get me wrong, more tests in this part of the world is a good thing and given that Bristol and Taunton aren't really up to it, I wish Glamorgan well in their hosting of it
> 
> What's the capacity going to be by then anyway?



up from 8k to 15k apparently


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 21, 2006)

why is everyone having such a downer on the whole England vs Wales thing?!

True the team is called England, but it is the England and Wales Cricket Board.  It doesnt seem to bother the Welsh players that represent the team so why should it bother anyone else?  Cricket as far as i am concerned is a game where the stupid racism and nationalism are thankfully lacking and i hope this carries on in the future. And if you are really concerned with Wales being tagged along with England then surely hosting a test in Wales for the first time will only add to the momentum for the team to be named 'England and Wales'.  So as i have said all along this is only a good thing for Wales.

As for the ice hockey stadium this is now to be relocated to the Bay as far as i know and the plans on the table for the cricket stadium relate soley to incresing capacity of the ground up to 15,000 seats together with all the press trimmings and corporate boxes that come with having test status.  The development looks like it will be in the already developed part of the ground / Park and not encroach on the wider park area.  But as is so often the case people are still complaining.


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2006)

Not that I know much about it but I looked at the plans quickly and it's true the ground doesn't _seem_ to be occupying much more area than it does already.

15,000 is about the minimum I'd expect for a Test venue, I'd like to see English (and Welsh) Test grounds being generally above 25k though


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 21, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Not that I know much about it but I looked at the plans quickly and it's true the ground doesn't _seem_ to be occupying much more area than it does already.
> 
> 15,000 is about the minimum I'd expect for a Test venue, I'd like to see English (and Welsh) Test grounds being generally above 25k though




Get your point on the 25k - but personally i think that the charm with Sophia Gardens ground is that it is quite small and located in amazing place.  I think the increase to 15k will obviuosly allow for test status, but wont ruin the charm that the ground has given its present small size.  Hopefully the development will allow test status whilst retaining the charm of the place.

Gonna have to be in the que fairly early to get tickets for the test id imagine though


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2006)

You could always become a Glamorgan member, that'd get you up the queue a bit


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 21, 2006)

THe only cricket match I've been to, when Glamorgan were batting the crowd moved the boundary in 20 ft or so, despite putting it back, they kept sneeking it back in.
Very Uncivilised.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 21, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> why is everyone having such a downer on the whole England vs Wales thing?!



I'm not! But maybe if you go back and read yr 1st post, you might realise that in the middle of passing on this piece of news (which as JTG's posts show is undoubtedly of interest to cricket fans/sports lovers) you had a needless dig at the unspecified "moaning gits" of your imagination.

You kicked it off with the sniping. And as you didn't even identify who you were sniping at, don't be so surprised when you put people's backs up.

(As well as the fact that after yr Hate Mail style ranting on the Ice Rink thread you certainly finished my patience. It's a "community" maaaaaan, you don't need to come in all guns blazing about how some people need to go and get jobs etc  )


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 21, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> I'm not! But maybe if you go back and read yr 1st post, you might realise that in the middle of passing on this piece of news (which as JTG's posts show is undoubtedly of interest to cricket fans/sports lovers) you had a needless dig at the unspecified "moaning gits" of your imagination.
> 
> You kicked it off with the sniping. And as you didn't even identify who you were sniping at, don't be so surprised when you put people's backs up.
> 
> (As well as the fact that after yr Hate Mail style ranting on the Ice Rink thread you certainly finished my patience. It's a "community" maaaaaan, you don't need to come in all guns blazing about how some people need to go and get jobs etc  )


get over yourself - there is a massive website of objection still to the cricket development - do a google for 'hit it for six' and you will truly appreciate what a moaning git constitutes - though i am sure you have fairly good understanding of cuch matters anyway


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 21, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Oh aye, I saw it.
> 
> Famous Waterloo quotes... "will edit it off tommorrow i think" (that was 7/3/2006)
> 
> You've obviously got a better memory for cock than I have, Halyz



Moi............no more welshtart antics for me, im nill by mouth for a week or so!!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 21, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> get over yourself



Man, I'm _so_ over myself I can play leapfrog for hours on my own.

But you're still missing (your own) point. You're being needlessly rude. I don't quite know why, and I don't know why you come to an online "community" to be rude to the people who post here, but then there's lots of things in life I don't know, and like I said, I'm "over" it


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 21, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Moi............no more welshtart antics for me, im nill by mouth for a week or so!!



So no "Haylz mouth meets furry friend" threads then?   Ya cheeky tagline changer, ye 

I wish Waters would produce nil by mouth for a while, that would cheer me up no end


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 21, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Man, I'm _so_ over myself I can play leapfrog for hours on my own.
> 
> But you're still missing (your own) point. You're being needlessly rude. I don't quite know why, and I don't know why you come to an online "community" to be rude to the people who post here, but then there's lots of things in life I don't know, and like I said, I'm "over" it



I am only rude in response to your rudeness! - I am a lover not a fighter.  It posted up what i believed to be genuinely good news for Cardiff and Wales in general.  If your outlook on life is so bleak as to misconstrue the info as being negative then thats not my fault.  Other people have posted responses saying its a good thing but you immediately got rattled and accused me of being rude and then did the usual thing that happens on here of being personally abusive and joining forces with Ddraig for some good old character assassination.  I get the feeling that you just consider this to be your "community".  Anyway no worries peace and love and all that - enjoy the leapfrog!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> I am only rude in response to your rudeness! - I am a lover not a fighter.  It posted up what i believed to be genuinely good news for Cardiff and Wales in general.  If your outlook on life is so bleak as to misconstrue the info as being negative then thats not my fault.  Other people have posted responses saying its a good thing but you immediately got rattled and accused me of being rude and then did the usual thing that happens on here of being personally abusive and joining forces with Ddraig for some good old character assassination.  I get the feeling that you just consider this to be your "community".  Anyway no worries peace and love and all that - enjoy the leapfrog!



you've just done it again!! have u read your posts back to yourself?    do u see what you sound like?
negative, snide and having a dig.

what will the traffic implications be for Cathedral Rd then mr planner sir?


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 21, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> you've just done it again!! have u read your posts back to yourself?    do u see what you sound like?
> negative, snide and having a dig.
> 
> what will the traffic implications be for Cathedral Rd then mr planner sir?


without the full facts i wouldnt like to comment.  But given that the ground is close to the city centre and the main train and bus stations id imagine that public transport and the park and ride provisions used at the bay will be adequate to handle the increased movements.


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 21, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> why is everyone having such a downer on the whole England vs Wales thing?!
> 
> True the team is called England, but it is the England and Wales Cricket Board.  It doesnt seem to bother the Welsh players that represent the team so why should it bother anyone else?  Cricket as far as i am concerned is a game where the stupid racism and nationalism are thankfully lacking and i hope this carries on in the future. And if you are really concerned with Wales being tagged along with England then surely hosting a test in Wales for the first time will only add to the momentum for the team to be named 'England and Wales'.  So as i have said all along this is only a good thing for Wales.



The team should be called England and Wales/Britain whatever, by default, and they should also use welsh symbols and england symbols to be a truly representative team. This is the point being made, and nowhere in this thread has there been any racism. 

And how can a national cricket side be lacking nationalism?

And incidentally how can the traffic implications for cathedral road be anything less than appalling, without shutting down major road arteries? We already have a major sporting venue in the relatively small city centre.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 21, 2006)

Dear Waterloowelshy,

In response to your communication received in our office one minute ago, I have been instructed to bring the following matters to your attention. In relation to the question of rudeness:


your first post referred to "moaning gits";
your second post equated my "ideology" to "some such nonsense";
between the two of us, you were the first poster to swear with "F*c*" in your fourth post;
your fifth post called everyone else "miserable pricks";
in your eighth post you told me to "get over myself" and insinuated that I was a "moaning git";
with your ninth post you acheive the Herculean feat of logical inversion to suggest that you "are only rude in response to [_my_] rudeness"; and
that my "outlook on life" is bleak.

If you have difficulty believing the evidence of *my *eyes, I can only suggest you re-read the thread and try to see what you sound like to a different person (i.e. me). I'm perfectly happy to accept accusations of being rude _in such circumstances where I have actually been rude_. This isn't one of them. If you think I've indulged in "character assassination", I'd like to see you prove (a) that you have a character, and (b) where I've assassinated it.

Making up silly suggestions such as that I think this is "my" community is just sillyness. I happen to be a part of it and try to behave in a fashion that doesn't wind other people up. You barged straight in with sniping about "moaning gits", and now you're acting the innocent. Oh well


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 21, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Dear Waterloowelshy,
> 
> In response to your communication received in our office one minute ago, I have been instructed to bring the following matters to your attention. In relation to the question of rudeness:
> 
> ...




As i said earlier about people with too much time on the hands - well backed up for me there Col.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 21, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> As i said earlier about people with too much time on the hands - well backed up for me there Col.



So, that's not an apology then. Nobhead.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 21, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> So, that's not an apology then. Nobhead.



No its not but thanks for being rude again though.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't understand this thread....when has people calling each other cunt, prick, bollock brain constituted insults on urban


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2006)

looks like even the simplest of breakdowns point by point can't get thru.

WW - were u one of those kids that shouted from down the road and said nothing when u were near? until they were a safe distance away and you say it again? and then snigger into your hand   

if u can't apologise or see that u were at least a little bit at fault then don't expect people to appreciate your posts on whatever in here anymore, sound fair?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 21, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I don't understand this thread....when has people calling each other cunt, prick, bollock brain constituted insults on urban



I dont know, but its gotta be good for our forum to have a bit of friction, its been a fluffy of late, i feel we are finally establishing ourselves


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2006)

only bloody him tho!
and the odd fanta incursion


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 21, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> only bloody him tho!
> and the odd fanta incursion


as far as i can make out its just you and the Colonel that find me rude, whereas i find you rude.  I dont see anyone else taking offence.  Oh yeah, as i said earlier you two do seem to think its your community!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 21, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I dont know, but its gotta be good for our forum to have a bit of friction, its been a fluffy of late, i feel we are finally establishing ourselves



Whoops - you haven't seen the word association then ( runs for cover )


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> as far as i can make out its just you and the Colonel that find me rude, whereas i find you rude.  I dont see anyone else taking offence.  Oh yeah, as i said earlier you two do seem to think its your community!



ok dear 
will you continue to contribute to this lovely Welsh forum?
will you be coming to the meet on 6th may?

look forward to it


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 21, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> ok dear
> will you continue to contribute to this lovely Welsh forum?
> will you be coming to the meet on 6th may?
> 
> look forward to it


i may do - depends really on what im up to and whether there will be people that i dont find deeply annoying attending as well as yourself and the Colonel.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> i may do - depends really on what im up to and whether there will be people that i dont find deeply annoying attending as well as yourself and the Colonel.



you just can't help yaself can ya!   

deeply annoying? how so sir? was a flaw in your approach pointed out to you that you did not like?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 21, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I dont know, but its gotta be good for our forum to have a bit of friction, its been a fluffy of late, i feel we are finally establishing ourselves



Shut.
Da.
Fuck.
Up.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 21, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> you just can't help yaself can ya!
> 
> deeply annoying? how so sir? was a flaw in your approach pointed out to you that you did not like?


A flaw in my approach? - i posted a link to a news story! - forgive me for such a massive flaw in my approach.

And in response to your question - just annoying!


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2006)

Dai Sheep said:
			
		

> The team should be called England and Wales/Britain whatever, by default, and they should also use welsh symbols and england symbols to be a truly representative team. This is the point being made, and nowhere in this thread has there been any racism.



Well it shouldn't be called Britain given that the team does not represent Scotland.

And I'd have thought that having the team play home fixtures in Wales is a pretty huge step towards acknowledging they represent both countries. Give us a chance, a lot of people over here have only just noticed we have our own flag distinct from the Union Flag! 

Eventually I think they'll be called England & Wales, at least officially, especially given that the board is called the England & Wales cricket board. As I say, playing home games in Cardiff is progress.


----------



## Brockway (Apr 21, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Well it shouldn't be called Britain given that the team does not represent Scotland.
> 
> And I'd have thought that having the team play home fixtures in Wales is a pretty huge step towards acknowledging they represent both countries. Give us a chance, a lot of people over here have only just noticed we have our own flag distinct from the Union Flag!
> 
> Eventually I think they'll be called England & Wales, at least officially, especially given that the board is called the England & Wales cricket board. As I say, playing home games in Cardiff is progress.



I hate being called "& Wales" it gets on my cock. I'm not into cricket but am warming to the idea of it being played at Sophia Gardens because everyone seems to be getting really upset about it. Can we have the Henley Regatta on the Taff as well please? And Wimbledon at Hailey Park? Bring it on.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 21, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Whoops - you haven't seen the word association then ( runs for cover )




You aint kiddin.......  

Wait till you drive past me next time


----------



## Karac (Apr 21, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Well it shouldn't be called Britain given that the team does not represent Scotland.
> 
> And I'd have thought that having the team play home fixtures in Wales is a pretty huge step towards acknowledging they represent both countries. Give us a chance, a lot of people over here have only just noticed we have our own flag distinct from the Union Flag!
> 
> Eventually I think they'll be called England & Wales, at least officially, especially given that the board is called the England & Wales cricket board. As I say, playing home games in Cardiff is progress.



Thats because the Scots have more sense.The Scots have their own cricket team (crap mind) but still have their own team.

I really dont understand why Wales dont have their own team-why do a couple of players sell their souls for the England team?
When i read an interview with Simon Jones he said something like "Playing for Glamorgan was like playing for Wales and playing for England was like playing for Britain" or some shite.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 21, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> as far as i can make out its just you and the Colonel that find me rude, whereas i find you rude.  I dont see anyone else taking offence.  Oh yeah, as i said earlier you two do seem to think its your community!



I think thats unfair to say that bout col and ddraig......

They dont think they run the forum...........

But they have gone to alot of effort to give it a kick up the arse and make it a bit ,ore exciting of late....

As has everybody who has contributed, even yourself, so just get your cock back in your pants and have a crunchie....FFS Its Friday.....


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> Thats because the Scots have more sense.The Scots have their own cricket team (crap mind) but still have their own team.
> 
> I really dont understand why Wales dont have their own team-why do a couple of players sell their souls for the England team?
> When i read an interview with Simon Jones he said something like "Playing for Glamorgan was like playing for Wales and playing for England was like playing for Britain" or some shite.



Well just maybe the Welsh would like to have a stake in the real thing - Test cricket - rather than hope they qualify for the mickey mouse charade of the world cup every four years?

Glamorgan are a part of the first class structure in this country, why should Wales be excluded from Test cricket?

I can really see Simon Jones, Robert Croft etc turning their noses up at playing at the very top level of their sport


----------



## Karac (Apr 21, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Well just maybe the Welsh would like to have a stake in the real thing - Test cricket - rather than hope they qualify for the mickey mouse charade of the world cup every four years?
> 
> Glamorgan are a part of the first class structure in this country, why should Wales be excluded from Test cricket?
> 
> I can really see Simon Jones, Robert Croft etc turning their noses up at playing at the very top level of their sport


Crickets a load of crap anyway-but id prefer it if a Welsh team had a chance to prove there worth rather than a few mercenaries propping up England.

England have been head in their fans hands embarrasingly rubbish for decades ,now theyre suddenly "top level".

I really worry about the mentality of someone like Simon Jones who is happy to wrap himself in the George Cross.

If the Cricket World cup is a Mickey Mouse affair then that says it all about cricket .
Come on every knows that most English cricket fans are ignorant,racist,boorish hoorah henrys.


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2006)

No point in debating with someone so pig ignorant about the game then is there?

Fuck off gobshite


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> England have been head in their fans hands embarrasingly rubbish for decades ,now theyre suddenly "top level".



By top level I mean Test cricket, something only ten nations actually compete at.

You really are ignorant aren't you?


----------



## Karac (Apr 21, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> By top level I mean Test cricket, something only ten nations actually compete at.
> 
> You really are ignorant aren't you?


Not that ignorant that id watch cricket.


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2006)

OK so I have time on my hands so what the hell:




			
				Karac said:
			
		

> Crickets a load of crap anyway-but id prefer it if a Welsh team had a chance to prove there worth rather than a few mercenaries propping up England.



First mistake. Admitting your ignorance of the game's beauty immediately makes your views on it of little relevance really. But how dare you call those Welsh players who have played Test cricket mercenaries? They are dedicated sportsmen who have reached the very top of their profession by playing the most mentally demanding game there is - five day Test cricket. Wales should be (and mostly is) proud of them.



> England have been head in their fans hands embarrasingly rubbish for decades ,now theyre suddenly "top level".



Not really no, you're just believing the tabloid hype there. As I said already, the 'Top Level' I refer to is Test cricket, the top level of the sport.



> I really worry about the mentality of someone like Simon Jones who is happy to wrap himself in the George Cross.



Well I worry about the mentality of someone so bigoted they produce this kind of moronic bile when one of their fellow countrymen shows pride in representing his country and their neighbours. Yes, the team he plays for does represent Wales, it always has done.



> If the Cricket World cup is a Mickey Mouse affair then that says it all about cricket .



One day cricket is a Mickey Mouse affair imho yes. This is why being cricket world cup winners will never be as important as being top dogs in the Test game. Winning the Ashes back last year was worth any number of world cups. An independent Wales team would be at the level of Scotland, Ireland, Holland, Namibia and co, only able to compete in associate tournaments for the right to get thrashed by the big boys in the world cup and with no hope of ever playing Test cricket - the real game.



> Come on every knows that most English cricket fans are ignorant,racist,boorish hoorah henrys.



This comment is beneath contempt frankly and prompted my outburst above.

Ask most Welsh cricket fans whether they'd rather be an international irrelevance or stand alongside England and compete at the very highest level against Australia, India, Pakistan and South Africa and I tell you, your arguments would be laughed out of town.

Plenty of Welsh on tour with England - flying their flag and cheering on their team. Very welcome they are too.


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> Not that ignorant that id watch cricket.



so stop commenting on something you know sweet FA about knobhead


----------



## Karac (Apr 21, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> By top level I mean Test cricket, something only ten nations actually compete at.


Well that says it all-Crickets a god-awful boring game (its a game not a sport -you dont have tea and cucumber sandwich breaks during a sport) that nobody watches.


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> Well that says it all-Crickets a god-awful boring game (its a game not a sport -you dont have tea and cucumber sandwich breaks during a sport) that nobody watches.


fucking shite troll aren't you?

One that knows sod all about cricket as well if you reckon that's true.

Why do you care so much about how Wales is represented if you hate it so much?

Go to India and claim nobody watches it. 1 billion Indians can't be wrong.


----------



## Karac (Apr 21, 2006)

Come on -cop yerself on -you know for a fact that cricket is only played by upper middle class Englishmen and a few ex-colonies.


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## Karac (Apr 21, 2006)

Back to boarding school eh?


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> Back to boarding school eh?



Try learning to sustain a proper argument. You know, making intelligent points, responding to arguments. That sort of thing.


----------



## Karac (Apr 21, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Try learning to sustain a proper argument. You know, making intelligent points, responding to arguments. That sort of thing.


Why?
Your an insane racist ex-public school boy.


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> Why?
> Your an insane racist ex-public school boy.



And you're a fuckwit


----------



## Dai Sheep (Apr 21, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Well it shouldn't be called Britain given that the team does not represent Scotland.
> 
> And I'd have thought that having the team play home fixtures in Wales is a pretty huge step towards acknowledging they represent both countries. Give us a chance, a lot of people over here have only just noticed we have our own flag distinct from the Union Flag!
> 
> Eventually I think they'll be called England & Wales, at least officially, especially given that the board is called the England & Wales cricket board. As I say, playing home games in Cardiff is progress.



Nevermind Scotland, it [the England cricket team] *dosent truly represent Wales* either even if it is the spawn of the 'england and wales cricket board' . It shouldnt have to be a huge step towards acknowledgement either. They either accept the team represents the two countries or they dont.

As far as I'm concerned I would rather support a crap Wales team, than  a good England team. I'm Welsh not 'English and Welsh'. This post is not intended to be anti-English before anyone says, it's about representing your country. If those 'Welsh' players would rather play for England then bollocks to them. They are in a position to wield some sort of influence if they really want to start the ball rolling.


----------



## Karac (Apr 21, 2006)

Im a fuckwit-and you watch cricket?


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> Deny it?



Deny that you're a fuckwit you mean?


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2006)

Dai Sheep said:
			
		

> Nevermind Scotland, it [the England cricket team] *dosent truly represent Wales* either even if it is the spawn of the 'england and wales cricket board' . It shouldnt have to be a huge step towards acknowledgement either. They either accept the team represents the two countries or they dont.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned I would rather support a crap Wales team, than  a good England team. I'm Welsh not 'English and Welsh'. This post is not intended to be anti-English before anyone says, it's about representing your country. If those 'Welsh' players would rather play for England then bollocks to them. They are in a position to wield some sort of influence if they really want to start the ball rolling.


Edit: sorry thought you were Karac

Anyway's it does represent England & Wales. Just saying it doesn't don't make it any less true.


----------



## Karac (Apr 21, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Deny that you're a fuckwit you mean?


Hallucinating now?


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> Hallucinating now?



Yeah?

I'd get some sleep then mate, probably just tired or summat.


----------



## Karac (Apr 21, 2006)

At this point in the discussion it might be pertinent to ask if JTG is Welsh or English.
Whats the answer?


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2006)

Not relevant.

I'm right, you're wrong. As evidenced by the fact that Welsh players are eligible for England, therefore the England cricket team represents Wales.

Nutter.


----------



## Karac (Apr 21, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Not relevant.
> 
> I'm right, you're wrong. As evidenced by the fact that Welsh players are eligible for England, therefore the England cricket team represents Wales.
> 
> Nutter.


It doesnt.
AFAIK the last time Wales played England at cricket-Wales won.


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2006)

Sorry, what does a friendly warm up novelty game which had no official status for the purposes of statistical records have to do with it?

When it matters, the team is selected from a pool of English and Welsh players and supported by English and Welsh people.

Which bit of this can't you understand?


----------



## JTG (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh, btw the last time that now abandoned novelty fixture was played, England won.

The occasion on which Wales were victorious the side included South African and English players as well as Welsh.

Shows what you know really


----------



## Karac (Apr 21, 2006)

Your really bitter about this arent you?
What public school never chose you for their team?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> Your really bitter about this arent you?
> What public school never chose you for their team?



Karac - can you please leave it out about this and stuff like racism?
i might not agree with JTG on cricket but he is a decent bloke and you are barking up the wrong tree and being a bit ott now.
diolch


----------



## JTG (Apr 22, 2006)

How is thinking you're misinformed and deluded bitter?

Apart from my opinion on the joys of the game of cricket, everything I've posted above is fact.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 22, 2006)

at this thread. How the feck does "cricket" inspire such bitter passions? Frankly I know nothing about the game, so on that basis alone I'd leave its adherents to swoon at the crack of willow or whatever it is they do, but surely it's not worth this amount of aggro?

And to think that I was being accused of rudeness


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 24, 2006)

Karak is full of shite!

Cricket is played across the valleys of South Wales from the east right across to the west with strong representation from the working class areas - not therefore a public school boy game in Wales at all!  - maybe different across the border but certainly not in Wales.  I think this is best evidenced by the fact that Saturday games in South Wales leagues still kick off at 2pm in the afternoon to fall into line with all the shift workers that are clocking off in the morning in order that they can make the games!

Basically Karak knows nothing about the game in Wales and is making a complete tit of himself!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 24, 2006)

Karak is with a C and full of shite and tit???????   

Cant you lot just play nicely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 24, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Karak is with a C and full of shite and tit???????
> 
> Cant you lot just play nicely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No its no fun!   

He is though - Id be hard pushed to name any public school boys in the league i play in - sure there are a few but it really isnt like that at all - just love the fact he can say that when he has clearly never played or been invloved in Cricket.


----------



## JTG (Apr 24, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> not therefore a public school boy game in Wales at all!  - maybe different across the border but certainly not in Wales.



Not at all different in England mate. Played and watched by all classes right across the country but particularly so in the north.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 24, 2006)

Just had a look back at Karac's old threads and it appears that some are posted about his girlfriend being pregnant whilst some are from the first hand experience of being pregnant?! - would the real Karak please stand up?!  Mind you its an easy get out of jail card to blame the other poster for posting such inane drivel as has been posted by the split personality 'Karac'!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2006)

oh please grow up ww!

*Cricket critics' green concerns*



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> The planned redevelopment would treble the 5,500 capacity of the ground, which stands in city park land. Cardiff Council is due to decide on the plans on 10 May.
> 
> Objectors claim the scheme would adversely affect the listed parkland setting.
> 
> ...



from here


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 24, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Just had a look back at Karac's old threads and it appears that some are posted about his girlfriend being pregnant whilst some are from the first hand experience of being pregnant?! - would the real Karak please stand up?!  Mind you its an easy get out of jail card to blame the other poster for posting such inane drivel as has been posted by the split personality 'Karac'!



Have you read the FAQ recently? 



> 7. Racism/personal abuse/defamatory postings/gratuitous swearing etc is not allowed.
> 
> [...]
> 
> NOTE: Ignorance to our policies is not an acceptable excuse for violations.


FAQ

Maybe you should spend more time reading them rather than Karac's old posts. Friendly hint, like.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 24, 2006)

How can a thread about the genteel game of cricklet so easily descend into abuse?

Give me murderball anyday.


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 25, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Have you read the FAQ recently?
> 
> 
> FAQ
> ...


how is my post abuse - it is clear that two seperate people are posting under the username Karac and therefore think we are entitled to know which one is actually posting the toss on this thread.  Thanks for your concern mind Colonel!  Just out of interest do you and Ddraig ever post seperately or do you just join forces and double post whenever you get agitated?  Quite sweet really! - sad, but sweet!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> how is my post abuse - it is clear that two seperate people are posting under the username Karac and therefore think we are entitled to know which one is actually posting the toss on this thread.  Thanks for your concern mind Colonel!  Just out of interest do you and Ddraig ever post seperately or do you just join forces and double post whenever you get agitated?  Quite sweet really! - sad, but sweet!



you are a lost cause and i claim my £5 <yawwwwwwn>


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 25, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> you are a lost cause and i claim my £5 <yawwwwwwn>


(Awaits a back up email from the Colonel)


----------



## Karac (Apr 25, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Just had a look back at Karac's old threads and it appears that some are posted about his girlfriend being pregnant whilst some are from the first hand experience of being pregnant?! - would the real Karak please stand up?!  Mind you its an easy get out of jail card to blame the other poster for posting such inane drivel as has been posted by the split personality 'Karac'!


Well spotted -my other half used to have their own log-in but forgot it-so now uses mine.
"Inane drivel" if you or anyone else think that cricket is widely played in South Wales then your mental-a few schools,a couple of amateur sides and Glamorgan-thats it.


----------



## JTG (Apr 25, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> if you or anyone else think that cricket is widely played in South Wales then your mental-a few schools,a couple of amateur sides and Glamorgan-thats it.



The South Wales Cricket League has five divisions of ten clubs each. There's other clubs playing at levels below that. Glamorgan CCC have over 7,000 members.

You're mental.


----------



## Karac (Apr 25, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> The South Wales Cricket League has five divisions of ten clubs each. There's other clubs playing at levels below that. Glamorgan CCC have over 7,000 members.
> 
> You're mental.


Look mate if you think im excited about England playing a test in Cardiff then your right.
Its a fucking disgrace
Just hope that all those members of the "Barmy Army" dont stray too far off the beaten path.


----------



## JTG (Apr 25, 2006)

You're rubbish at arguments.

A lot of my Welsh acquaintances are dead excited they'll get to support their team in their home city


----------



## Karac (Apr 25, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> You're rubbish at arguments.
> 
> A lot of my Welsh acquaintances are dead excited they'll get to support their team in their home city


Well a lot of mine dont.
Its not "our team" and never will be.
Your rubbish at spelling.


----------



## JTG (Apr 25, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> Your rubbish at spelling.



rotflmao


----------



## Karac (Apr 25, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> rotflmao


Anyone who uses rotflmao these days is either a pre-pubescent American teen tapping his first keyboard or a ****


----------



## JTG (Apr 25, 2006)

pmsl


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 25, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> How can a thread about the genteel game of cricklet so easily descend into abuse?
> 
> Give me murderball anyday.



They have exhibition matches of 'Murderball' over sophia gardens sometimes, there was one a couple of weeks ago but I couldn't make it.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 26, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> They have exhibition matches of 'Murderball' over sophia gardens sometimes, there was one a couple of weeks ago but I couldn't make it.



  err murderball as I know it was a game made up by a sadistic ex-rugby playing PE teacher at school - one rule - no crying.

I didn't know there is a_ real_ murderball


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 26, 2006)

Wheelchair rugby innit.

Murderball 

Murder Ball


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 27, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> Well spotted -my other half used to have their own log-in but forgot it-so now uses mine.
> "Inane drivel" if you or anyone else think that cricket is widely played in South Wales then your mental-a few schools,a couple of amateur sides and Glamorgan-thats it.



In addition to the South Wales Cricket league which it has been pointed out has 5 divisions of 10 teams (plus a seconds team for each team!) there is also the Thomas Carrol South Wales league with as many teams again!

So are you now going to admit that you do indeed spout out inane drivel on here?! - thats hardly a few schools, a couple of amateur sides and Glamorgan is it?!  -  I'd say thats a fair few teams across South Wales wouldnt you?! 

I doubt that you would admit that though as it probably causes an afront to your nationalistic tendancies as you consider Cricket to be an English Sport by the looks of your posts.  You are indeed a Knob of the highest order!


----------



## waterloowelshy (Apr 27, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> Just hope that all those members of the "Barmy Army" dont stray too far off the beaten path.


With your attitude its no suprise you are worried about the barmy army.  I am sure you would be first in line on their hit list!


----------



## Redstar (Apr 28, 2006)

Cricket's fundamentally an English game and it was invented at the height of the "British" empire to spread the creed of genteel sportsmanship (i.e. distract the natives while we're pillaging their resources and wealth). Most supporters are little Englanders who don't seem to realise the Brit empire is dead. Or they're grovelling taffys who can't get it into their heads that they are inferior partners in an Imperial enterprise, scrabbling for crumbs off the English table. 

 It's not the England and Wales team - it's the English team and most of the posts online on Cricket chat boards that I've read about the "decision" to go for Cardiff are full of the patronising snide references the imperialistic english middle classes usually make towards our country. 

 And who plays cricket anyway - it's bloody boring mun!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 28, 2006)

_<gets popcorn and pulls up a chair to await responses...>_


----------



## JTG (Apr 28, 2006)

Good grief, another one 

Cricket haters are the most prejudiced bigots around, the amount of shite sweeping generalisations made about the sport beggars belief.

'snot my fault you're too dumb to understand the game


----------



## Karac (Apr 28, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> With your attitude its no suprise you are worried about the barmy army.  I am sure you would be first in line on their hit list!


Worried about the so-called "Barmy Army"?-a load of estate-agents from High Wycombe bombed after 3 pints of Johns Smiths chanting "Barmy-Army" over and over again.
Dont think so


----------



## jannerboyuk (Apr 29, 2006)

Redstar said:
			
		

> Cricket's fundamentally an English game and it was invented at the height of the "British" empire to spread the creed of genteel sportsmanship (i.e. distract the natives while we're pillaging their resources and wealth). Most supporters are little Englanders who don't seem to realise the Brit empire is dead. Or they're grovelling taffys who can't get it into their heads that they are inferior partners in an Imperial enterprise, scrabbling for crumbs off the English table.
> 
> It's not the England and Wales team - it's the English team and most of the posts online on Cricket chat boards that I've read about the "decision" to go for Cardiff are full of the patronising snide references the imperialistic english middle classes usually make towards our country.
> 
> And who plays cricket anyway - it's bloody boring mun!



Exactly - well said. This is proven by the fact that cricket is not the massively number one sport in India, Pakistan, Sri Lanka and Bangladash. In fact every year these countries ritually burn cricket equipment to show their contempt for the imperialist project and curse themselves that if only they weren't playing cricket in the bad old days they would have noticed that they were being plundered such is the distractive power of cricket. I lost count the amount of times my resources were pillaged when i was playing very badly for the St Peters 2nd XI (Come on the rocks!) and i deeply regret it.  Better for welsh people to express themselves through rugby union which was a game invented at an eistedfodd to train the crack legions of anti-imperialist taffys (non-grovelling section) to rebuff english imperialism and was in no way created on the playing fields of the English public schools.

More seriously my concern is how Glamorgan can guarantee a reported return of £4million from this game (to go to the ECB) after the costs of building the stadium for 15,000 people whilst Lords whish has a capacity of 22,000 can only promise £1 million odd. Who is paying for all this and how much debt will GCCC be saddled with in order to finance it?


----------



## Karac (Apr 30, 2006)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> More seriously my concern is how Glamorgan can guarantee a reported return of £4million from this game (to go to the ECB) after the costs of building the stadium for 15,000 people whilst Lords whish has a capacity of 22,000 can only promise £1 million odd. Who is paying for all this and how much debt will GCCC be saddled with in order to finance it?


Good question.
Apparently Russell Goodway (ex Labour leader of Cardiff and now Chief exec of the Cardiff Chamber of Commerce-good move there) and the usual suspects are involved.
Theyd agree to stage the Belgian national dwarf-tossing championships in Cardiff if they thought there was a few bucks in it.


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 2, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> Good grief, another one
> 
> Cricket haters are the most prejudiced bigots around, the amount of shite sweeping generalisations made about the sport beggars belief.
> 
> 'snot my fault you're too dumb to understand the game


Great point - i think those anti cricket posters on here are just upset that they dont get it, dont understand and cant play it.  Its not our fault that you are useless.  I am in no way Middle England - i am working class Welsh and enjoy cricket.  Think that everyone should stop using sport as a feeble excuse to bring out their anti English hatred and political views and just accept that fact that sport brings people together and is bigger than the xenophobia shown on here!


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Great point - i think those anti cricket posters on here are just upset that they dont get it, dont understand and cant play it.  Its not our fault that you are useless.  I am in no way Middle England - i am working class Welsh and enjoy cricket.  Think that everyone should stop using sport as a feeble excuse to bring out their anti English hatred and political views and just accept that fact that sport brings people together and is bigger than the xenophobia shown on here!



bully for you


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 2, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> bully for you


whats the matter ddraig? - upset that a working class Welsh Man doesnt hate the English?! - so sorry to dissapoint you.


----------



## beat23 (May 2, 2006)

Cricket. Wank wank wank. Let's make more park and have a party. More people like parks than Cricket, it's official.



Ka-BOOM


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 2, 2006)

beat23 said:
			
		

> Cricket. Wank wank wank. Let's make more park and have a party. More people like parks than Cricket, it's official.
> 
> 
> 
> Ka-BOOM


Parks. wank wank wank! - does that get us anywhere? - thought not you twat!  

parks + cricket = everybody happy?


----------



## beat23 (May 2, 2006)

Go and Iron your Whites!


----------



## beat23 (May 2, 2006)

Seriously though I don't give a fuck. Keep the grounds do them up by all means, cool thing to have, but don't build on ANY more park and I'll be happy


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 2, 2006)

beat23 said:
			
		

> Seriously though I don't give a fuck. Keep the grounds do them up by all means, cool thing to have, but don't build on ANY more park and I'll be happy


Thats exactly what will happen hopefully so everyone will hopefully also be happy.


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2006)

so you're a 'middle' class allegedly Welsh lover of cricket, hmmmm

who also happens to be a 'town planner' and prefers to put an english place name before what it claims to be. very down at heel indeed


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 2, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> so you're a 'middle' class allegedly Welsh lover of cricket, hmmmm
> 
> who also happens to be a 'town planner' and prefers to put an english place name before what it claims to be. very down at heel indeed




id say working class mate (where did i say that i was 'middle class'?!) - apologies for the spelling mistake but i am a non welsh speaking welsman - does that make me any less Welsh?! - And, what has my job got to do with anything? - jealous or something? - or does my proffesion offend you as well now and make me somehow not working class?! - you really are a Grade A prick!


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> id say working class mate (where did i say that i was 'middle class'?!) - apologies for the spelling mistake but i am a non welsh speaking welsman - does that make me any less Welsh?! - And, what has my job got to do with anything? - jealous or something? - or does my proffesion offend you as well now and make me somehow not working class?! - you really are a Grade A prick!



keep on digging  

do u have the crusts cut off your cucember sarnies?


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 2, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> keep on digging
> 
> do u have the crusts cut off your cucember sarnies?


Answer the questions then?....or is that too difficult??


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Answer the questions then?....or is that too difficult??



which question? one from your frothy rant?


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 2, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> which question? one from your frothy rant?




These Questions:

id say working class mate (where did i say that i was 'middle class'?!) - apologies for the spelling mistake but i am a non welsh speaking welsman - does that make me any less Welsh?! - And, what has my job got to do with anything? - jealous or something? - or does my proffesion offend you as well now and make me somehow not working class?! - you really are a Grade A prick!


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> These Questions:
> 
> id say working class mate (where did i say that i was 'middle class'?!) - apologies for the spelling mistake but i am a non welsh speaking welsman - does that make me any less Welsh?! - And, what has my job got to do with anything? - jealous or something? - or does my proffesion offend you as well now and make me somehow not working class?! - you really are a Grade A prick!



that is a series of uncontrolled frothyness. fancy a spliff?
u sure need it


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 2, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> that is a series of uncontrolled frothyness. fancy a spliff?
> u sure need it


no thanks - drugs are for losers mate! - mind you that will probably explain your hatred for competitive sports!  

I still see no answers to my questions - do you just ignore the questions when you can't give an answer?


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> no thanks - drugs are for losers mate! - mind you that will probably explain your hatred for competitive sports!
> 
> I still see no answers to my questions - do you just ignore the questions when you can't give an answer?



ok you pompous pathetic peep one by one, let's just hope u can grasp it without busting another blood vessel eh?


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> id say working class mate (where did i say that i was 'middle class'?!) - apologies for the spelling mistake but i am a non welsh speaking welsman - does that make me any less Welsh?! - And, what has my job got to do with anything? - jealous or something? - or does my proffesion offend you as well now and make me somehow not working class?! - you really are a Grade A prick!



call yourself what you like, but there are certain indicators that are commonly believed to point to such thing as 'class'.
what the fuck has being a non-Welsh speaking Welshman got to do with anything? please point out to me where i have ever brought that up. me thinks u have a big chip or lower class envy.
your job, big man, is an indicator of which class people would associate you with, not me mind, i honestly couldn't give a fuck.
jealous, yes boss i so want to be you. fwiw i done my stint in london got fed up of it and took the opportunity to return to Wales.
your proffession does not offend me, why would it? someone has to push them pens. see previous indication of class indicators.
is there any need for the abuse? do u think i should report your post?


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> no thanks - drugs are for losers mate! - mind you that will probably explain your hatred for competitive sports!
> 
> I still see no answers to my questions - do you just ignore the questions when you can't give an answer?



do u snigger and smirk a lot as you hit 'submit'?  

where have i said i hate competitive sports? you presume a lot don't you

simple things etc


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 2, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> call yourself what you like, but there are certain indicators that are commonly believed to point to such thing as 'class'.
> what the fuck has being a non-Welsh speaking Welshman got to do with anything? please point out to me where i have ever brought that up. me thinks u have a big chip or lower class envy.
> your job, big man, is an indicator of which class people would associate you with, not me mind, i honestly couldn't give a fuck.
> jealous, yes boss i so want to be you. fwiw i done my stint in london got fed up of it and took the opportunity to return to Wales.
> ...


Proffesion has nothing to do with class - you defined me as middle class soley from your take on my job - you have no idea what it entails and who indeed i work for but feel that you are able to make a judgemnt on my class from one snippet of information that you gleaned about me.

It seems that you have the chip on your shoulder and consider people that better themselves to somehow be a dissapointment to you.

If we are going to make assumptions about people should i assume That you are some 34 year old ageing activist that believes they must constantly fight the system – whilst simultaneously posting on here for advice on how to deal with a girl that hasn’t called you back?!  - Its easy to come to the wrong conclusions isn’t it?! – or maybe I aint so far off the mark.

Report me if you like, but I am happy that you and your cohort were the ones that began the personal insults on this thread first so do what you wish!


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Proffesion has nothing to do with class - you defined me as middle class soley from your take on my job - you have no idea what it entails and who indeed i work for but feel that you are able to make a judgemnt on my class from one snippet of information that you gleaned about me.
> 
> It seems that you have the chip on your shoulder and consider people that better themselves to somehow be a dissapointment to you.
> 
> ...



riiiiight  . yes you're 100% spot on, clever boy! wha are you here for then? how do u contibute to urban? who have you helped recently? shall i go thru your posts as you have done me? have u not got work to do? :d

can you point out the posts to which u refer in the bold bit please.


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2006)

doule post


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 2, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> riiiiight  . yes you're 100% spot on, clever boy! wha are you here for then? how do u contibute to urban? who have you helped recently? shall i go thru your posts as you have done me? have u not got work to do? :d
> 
> 
> can you point out the posts to which u refer in the bold bit please.



Here is one you posted up first up:-

pissoff you shitstirring twittleflop!  
your OP was negative and baiting, what do u expect?
always take it too far don't you


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2006)

do u want to go throught the thread post by post and see how much negative prejudiced sneering comments you have made?
and does 'pissoff you shitstirring twittleflop!' offend you? is it equal or worse to 'grade A prick'?

notice that you have to edit your posts a lot as well  bit too frothy even for your indignant head?

are you gonna answer my q about whether you smirk and snigger as you press submit. i can picture it clearly


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 2, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> do u want to go throught the thread post by post and see how much negative prejudiced sneering comments you have made?
> and does 'pissoff you shitstirring twittleflop!' offend you? is it equal or worse to 'grade A prick'?
> 
> notice that you have to edit your posts a lot as well  bit too frothy even for your indignant head?
> ...




No i dont snigger and smirk as i press submitt.  I do so with a heavy heart sad in the knowledge that unfortunately there are people like you around.


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> No i dont snigger and smirk as i press submitt.  I do so with a heavy heart sad in the knowledge that unfortunately there are people like you around.



lol, sooooooo playground it's untrue


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2006)

right here ya go
ww
post1 - Hopefully this will see the end of all those moaning gits that are trying to stop the upgrading of the cricket pitch.
*(baiting, edited down.)*

post4 - Oh don't tell me it doesnt sit with your ideology or some such nonsense?!  
*(prejudiced and antagonistic)*

post 8 - Well F*c* me something good happens in Cardiff and everyone looks on the down side! Thats not unlike the Welsh at all is it?!
*(sneering and a big slur)*

post 11 - 
negative and baiting? - i thought it was actually quite positive to tell the truth. was just trying to report some good news for once. This is surely good news wouldnt you agree?! 

there is just no pleasing some people - i swear you get off on being miserable pricks?!*(why should ‘people’ be pleased? – another slur and generalisation)*

post 32 – quite reasonable apart from the dig at the end
as is post 34
post 38 - get over yourself - there is a massive website of objection still to the cricket development - do a google for 'hit it for six' and you will truly appreciate what a moaning git constitutes - though i am sure you have fairly good understanding of cuch matters anyway
*(antagonistic again, moaning and more baiting)*

post 42 - 
I am only rude in response to your rudeness! - I am a lover not a fighter. It posted up what i believed to be genuinely good news for Cardiff and Wales in general. If your outlook on life is so bleak as to misconstrue the info as being negative then thats not my fault. Other people have posted responses saying its a good thing but you immediately got rattled and accused me of being rude and then did the usual thing that happens on here of being personally abusive and joining forces with Ddraig for some good old character assassination. I get the feeling that you just consider this to be your "community". Anyway no worries peace and love and all that - enjoy the leapfrog!*
(just plain lies and more baiting)*

post 44 – another rare reasonable one!
post 47 - 
As i said earlier about people with too much time on the hands - well backed up for me there Col.*
(getting boring now, more baiting)*
post 49 - 
No its not but thanks for being rude again though.
*(more ‘teehee’ baiting)*

more later if you need it


(at this point i'm sure he will say something about me having too musch time on my hands)


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Redstar (May 2, 2006)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> Exactly - well said. This is proven by the fact that cricket is not the massively number one sport in India, Pakistan, Sri Lanka and Bangladash.



 Which by pure coincidence all happen to be ex-colonies of the "British" empire - funny how it works out like that...



> In fact every year these countries ritually burn cricket equipment to show their contempt for the imperialist project and curse themselves that if only they weren't playing cricket in the bad old days they would have noticed that they were being plundered such is the distractive power of cricket. I lost count the amount of times my resources were pillaged when i was playing very badly for the St Peters 2nd XI (Come on the rocks!) and i deeply regret it.



 Well now yer just being sarky! Maybe the good people of the ex-colonies just like stuffing the English at their own game - which they usually do! 



> Better for welsh people to express themselves through rugby union which was a game invented at an eistedfodd to train the crack legions of anti-imperialist taffys (non-grovelling section) to rebuff english imperialism and was in no way created on the playing fields of the English public schools.



 Welsh Rugby Union. A game who's main symbol is the Three Feathers, the coat of Arms of Carlo, Prince of Wales, a man who's about as Welsh as it gets ...



> More seriously my concern is how Glamorgan can guarantee a reported return of £4million from this game (to go to the ECB) after the costs of building the stadium for 15,000 people whilst Lords whish has a capacity of 22,000 can only promise £1 million odd. Who is paying for all this and how much debt will GCCC be saddled with in order to finance it?



 Hmmm. The Welsh taxpayer subsidising the English Cricket Board. And there was me thinking Wales existed on the generosity of the English taxpayer...


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 2, 2006)

*Yay!!*


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 3, 2006)

Redstar said:
			
		

> Hmmm. The Welsh taxpayer subsidising the English Cricket Board. And there was me thinking Wales existed on the generosity of the English taxpayer...



Its the England and WALES Cricket Board! - Please get your facts right when posting! 

Plus they are probably just guessing that a Welsh crowd will drink four times as much alcohol!


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 3, 2006)

*Waters is back in the ring!!!*


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 3, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Its the England and WALES Cricket Board! - Please get your facts right when posting!
> 
> Plus they are probably just guessing that a Welsh crowd will drink four times as much alcohol!



I'd be happy if they called the team England and Wales ( or even Wales and England ).

But they don't and that's my real beef with it.


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 3, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I'd be happy if they called the team England and Wales ( or even Wales and England ).
> 
> But they don't and that's my real beef with it.



Me too - i agree with you.  Its a bit nonsensical that its the England and Wales Cricket Board but the team is only ever called England.  But my point is that hosting a test match in Wales and the hopeful emergence of more Welsh players in the team will increase the pressure already being excerted on the board to change the name of the team to England and Wales as well.  You never know, one of the three lions may even be replaced by a Welsh dragon?! - these things take time though and the hosting of test match cricket in Wales is a massive step in the right direction wouldnt you agree?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 3, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Me too - i agree with you.  Its a bit nonsensical that its the England and Wales Cricket Board but the team is only ever called England.  But my point is that hosting a test match in Wales and the hopeful emergence of more Welsh players in the team will increase the pressure already being excerted on the board to change the name of the team to England and Wales as well.  You never know, one of the three lions may even be replaced by a Welsh dragon?! - these things take time though and the hosting of test match cricket in Wales is a massive step in the right direction wouldnt you agree?



Good point, I personally don't like the game, it's more the name that bugs me.

If they stood down on it that would be a great start...then the flag


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 3, 2006)

Redstar said:
			
		

> Which by pure coincidence all happen to be ex-colonies of the "British" empire - funny how it works out like that...
> *Where did i say that the spread of cricket was unrelated to the empire? Just questioning the overwhelming importance you attach to that thats all.*
> 
> 
> ...



*Again that...was...the..point...i...was...making. Shockingly it appears it is possible to support something but also keep a critical mind about aspects of that very same thing. Complex old world, innit.    *

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 11, 2006)

Just to bring you up to speed - the application was approved by Cardiff Council yesterday in line with Officers report.  Test match cricket coming to Cardiff! yay! - full story here:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/4759201.stm

Come on the Colonel and Ddraig (et al) - where are your negative comments now?


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 11, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Just to bring you up to speed - the application was approved by Cardiff Council yesterday in line with Officers report.  Test match cricket coming to Cardiff! yay! - full story here:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/4759201.stm
> 
> Come on the Colonel and Ddraig (et al) - where are your negative comments now?


Why would approval from Cardiff Council change whether people feel negatively towards this project? Lets see how people feel when the 'loan' from the council to GCCC hits their council taxes. And i've stiil not seen an explanation of how the club is going to deliver 3-4 million to the ECB after paying for the redevelopment of the ground, all from one test match even one against the Aussies. How much are 15,000 people going to pay to square that circle?


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 11, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Just to bring you up to speed - the application was approved by Cardiff Council yesterday in line with Officers report.  Test match cricket coming to Cardiff! yay! - full story here:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/4759201.stm
> 
> Come on the Colonel and Ddraig (et al) - where are your negative comments now?



I Hope it burns to the ground.


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 11, 2006)

Dai Sheep said:
			
		

> I Hope it burns to the ground.


Sore loser are you Dai sheep? - if it burns down then they'll just have to build a bigger one!  

I am deafened by the Colonel and Ddraigs silence! - 'silence is golden... golden...!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 11, 2006)

Dai Sheep said:
			
		

> I Hope it burns to the ground.



Remember the Pope in 81 I think


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 11, 2006)

jannerboyuk said:
			
		

> Why would approval from Cardiff Council change whether people feel negatively towards this project? Lets see how people feel when the 'loan' from the council to GCCC hits their council taxes. And i've stiil not seen an explanation of how the club is going to deliver 3-4 million to the ECB after paying for the redevelopment of the ground, all from one test match even one against the Aussies. How much are 15,000 people going to pay to square that circle?


what you worrying about the details for?! - lets just enjoy it!


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Sore loser are you Dai sheep? - if it burns down then they'll just have to build a bigger one!
> 
> I am deafened by the Colonel and Ddraigs silence! - 'silence is golden... golden...!



i seriously suggest you grow the fuck up ww. and what's happening with the cricket match you said you'd sort for us?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 11, 2006)

*DON'T* Mention cricket in the Welsh forum it causes aggro.


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> i seriously suggest you grow the fuck up ww. and what's happening with the cricket match you said you'd sort for us?


I wouldnt call that childish Ddraig - i'd call it gloating! - and boy am i enjoying it!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 11, 2006)

We're not paying for this fucking ground are we????

Bollocks to that and the oft quoted money it'll bring to the City ( a la millenium ), it only brings cash to hotels and boozers.

A new ground for the City is more viable - just think after the Ashes the crowds will be back to fuck all again.


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 11, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> We're not paying for this fucking ground are we????
> 
> Bollocks to that and the oft quoted money it'll bring to the City ( a la millenium ), it only brings cash to hotels and boozers.
> 
> A new ground for the City is more viable - just think after the Ashes the crowds will be back to fuck all again.


Cos so many people watch the city dont they - what is it average attendance of about one man and his dog?! - all the retail down by the stadium is paying for the city stadium stadium anyway (or that was the blurb at least).  At least the cricket ground will be developed without having its own retail park to 'fund' it which seems to be the order of the day these days!  If you aint happy about the state of play with the city stadium i suggest you have a word with the Cardiff chairman! 

As ive said before a test stadium will have a massive positive impact on grass roots cricket across south Wales and wont just contribute to boozers and hotels IMO


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Cos so many people watch the city dont they - what is it average attendance of about one man and his dog?! - all the retail down by the stadium is paying for the city stadium stadium anyway (or that was the blurb at least).  At least the cricket ground will be developed without having its own retail park to 'fund' it which seems to be the order of the day these days!  If you aint happy about the state of play with the city stadium i suggest you have a word with your chairman!  Just goes to show what can be done when its done properly eh?!



that's torn it!


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> that's torn it!


What you on about now man?!


----------



## jannerboyuk (May 11, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> what you worrying about the details for?! - lets just enjoy it!


Because thats what adults do. Sorry to also inform you that father Christmas doesn't exist and it was your parents that left money under your pillow not the tooth fairy.


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 11, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Sore loser are you Dai sheep? - if it burns down then they'll just have to build a bigger one!
> 
> I am deafened by the Colonel and Ddraigs silence! - 'silence is golden... golden...!


I dont want a team called England (not England and Wales) playing in Wales, and your ridiculous suggestion that WALES will be put on the sporting map by hosting an England game.

I dont like apologists  for the continuation of these 'imperialist' attitudes (like yourself). You seem quite happy to be subsumed into England, but I'm not. I have nothing against English people but I've got my own identity. If plastic Welshmen like you and the ones who play for England really wanted to you could make a difference.

I also dont want the disruption another major sporting event would cause - we have enough of that already.

So yes I suppose you could say  I'm a sore loser.


----------



## Karac (May 11, 2006)

Dont worry about an expat Uncle Tom like waters


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 12, 2006)

Don't you realise you're not allowed to disagree with Waters? That means you're just "cronies" & dupes of ddraig and me, apparently).


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 15, 2006)

Dai Sheep said:
			
		

> I dont want a team called England (not England and Wales) playing in Wales, and your ridiculous suggestion that WALES will be put on the sporting map by hosting an England game.
> 
> I dont like apologists  for the continuation of these 'imperialist' attitudes (like yourself). You seem quite happy to be subsumed into England, but I'm not. I have nothing against English people but I've got my own identity. If plastic Welshmen like you and the ones who play for England really wanted to you could make a difference.
> 
> ...


Have you seen the film 'Crash'? - here is a line from it that springs to mind after reading your hate filled posting:

"You embarrass me, you embarrass yourself"

You make me (almost) ashamed to be Welsh you nationalist small minded idiot!


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 15, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Don't you realise you're not allowed to disagree with Waters? That means you're just "cronies" & dupes of ddraig and me, apparently).


I still see no response to the actual fact that the ground improvements have Now been approved? – avoiding the issue by any chance Col?


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 15, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Have you seen the film 'Crash'? - here is a line from it that springs to mind after reading your hate filled posting:
> 
> "You embarrass me, you embarrass yourself"
> 
> You make me (almost) ashamed to be Welsh you nationalist small minded idiot!



'Hate filled'?? because I dont want to be lumped in with England? Utter horeseshit you fuckwit.

If it wasnt for us nationalists Wales would have gone the same way as cornwall! but then I suppose you wouldnt have minded that.


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 15, 2006)

Dai Sheep said:
			
		

> If it wasnt for us nationalists Wales would have gone the same way as cornwall! but then I suppose you wouldnt have minded that.


Like i said you embarrass me and you embarrass yourself. Don't pretend that you represent the people of Wales.  Most Welsh people would also probably be embarrassed by you and your attitude.


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Like i said you embarrass me and you embarrass yourself. Don't pretend that you represent the people of Wales.  Most Welsh people would also probably be embarrassed by you and your attitude.



how old are you again?  

i tell you what, let's get together on Cathedral Road and ask the passing public. then we'll see who agrees with who.

got the guts for that?


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 15, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> how old are you again?
> 
> i tell you what, let's get together on Cathedral Road and ask the passing public. then we'll see who agrees with who.
> 
> got the guts for that?


yeah - but probbaly not the time im afraid. And what exactly would you be asking the public - whether they think a test match venue would be good for Cardiff or whether they hate the English?


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 15, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Like i said you embarrass me and you embarrass yourself. Don't pretend that you represent the people of Wales.  Most Welsh people would also probably be embarrassed by you and your attitude.



I dont pretend to represent the people of Wales. But I'm glad you can speak for 'most Welsh people'.

I certainly dont feel embarassed - why should I? There is nothing wrong with being a nationalist, just because it has negative connotations in other parts of the world/political spectrum, it dosent mean Welsh nationaism is a bad thing - in fact it has been a very peaceful movement. *I know many people who feel the same way as me about the cricket, so dont think your point of view is hugely popular*


You seem threatened by Welsh nationalism due to either your political beliefs or prejudice/ignorance.


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> yeah - but probbaly not the time im afraid. And what exactly would you be asking the public - whether they think a test match venue would be good for Cardiff or whether they hate the English?



oh you really are hard work!
and you won't put your money where ya mouth is. you can't spare 20-30mins to back up your assertions over something you're obviously passionate about  

what i mean is your claim that 'people' will disagree with dai's view and you seem to know what's best for said 'people', so i suggested asking the 'people' themselves.
that simple enough for you?


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 15, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> oh you really are hard work!
> and you won't put your money where ya mouth is. you can't spare 20-30mins to back up your assertions over something you're obviously passionate about
> 
> what i mean is your claim that 'people' will disagree with dai's view and you seem to know what's best for said 'people', so i suggested asking the 'people' themselves.
> that simple enough for you?


why would i bother wasting my time really? - the new stadium for the cricket club has been approved so why would i want to waste my time gaining views on somenthing that is clearly proven?! - the people of Cardiff want a new ground and will welcome the England (and Wales) Cricket team with open arms - lets just see how long the tickets take to sell out for the first test shall we? - wouldnt that give you a better idea?! - or is that too logical for you?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 15, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> why would i bother wasting my time really? - the new stadium for the cricket club has been approved so why would i want to waste my time gaining views on somenthing that is clearly proven?! - the people of Cardiff want a new ground and will welcome the England (and Wales) Cricket team with open arms - lets just see how long the tickets take to sell out for the first test shall we? - wouldnt that give you a better idea?! - or is that too logical for you?



That doesn't follow does it...there was no referendum, just our elders deciding.


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> why would i bother wasting my time really? - the new stadium for the cricket club has been approved so why would i want to waste my time gaining views on somenthing that is clearly proven?! - the people of Cardiff want a new ground and will welcome the England (and Wales) Cricket team with open arms - lets just see how long the tickets take to sell out for the first test shall we? - wouldnt that give you a better idea?! - or is that too logical for you?



so you can't be bothered to 'prove' or 'back up' your claims about something you obviously care a lot about?

so what if the tickets sell out! i'd be interested to know how many actual Welsh people bought them.
and the novelty value of course  
if it's all a done deal and approved why are you wasting your time on this thread still 

and you don't half make some outlandish claims, how the fuck do you know if the people of Cardiff want a new ground or not?
and how can you possibly tell that the team will be welcomed with open arms? you can't can you


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 15, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> so you can't be bothered to 'prove' or 'back up' your claims about something you obviously care a lot about?
> 
> so what if the tickets sell out! i'd be interested to know how many actual Welsh people bought them.
> and the novelty value of course
> if it's all a done deal and approved why are you wasting your time on this thread still


Cos you lot are still talking rubbish! 

Id imagine that all the Glamorgan supporters and season ticket holders will be trying to get tickets plus just about every other cricket supporter in Wales. Fortunately The small number of anti-cricket and anti english posters on here are not an accurate reflection of the Welsh population as a whole.  I guess all the cricket fans are too busy either playing or watching it to post on here about it!


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Cos you lot are still talking rubbish!
> 
> Id imagine that all the Glamorgan supporters and season ticket holders will be trying to get tickets plus just about every other cricket supporter in Wales. Fortunately The small number of anti-cricket and anti english posters on here *are not an accurate reflection of the Welsh population as a whole*.  I guess all the cricket fans are too busy either playing or watching it to post on here about it!



how are we talking rubbish? in comparison to you? it is our POV not unproven facts as you like to pump out?
(in bold) how can you honestly make such a claim?


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 15, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> how are we talking rubbish? in comparison to you? it is our POV not unproven facts as you like to pump out?
> (in bold) how can you honestly make such a claim?


Because they wouldnt build a ground if they didnt think they could fill it full of supporters! - do you think people just go around investing huge sums of money with no return for their investment?!  
There will be plenty of people turning up to watch the internationals that can now be hosted in Cardiff and so i think that thos facts (and the people going through the gates) speak for themselves dont you?!


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Because they wouldnt build a ground if they didnt think they could fill it full of supporters! - do you think people just go around investing huge sums of money with no return for their investment?!
> There will be plenty of people turning up to watch the internationals that can now be hosted in Cardiff and so i think that thos facts (and the people going through the gates) speak for themselves dont you?!



no you dimwit! stop avaioding the point put to you 

HOW CAN YOU CLAIM THIS?!?!?!



			
				ww said:
			
		

> Fortunately The small number of anti-cricket and anti english posters on here are not an accurate reflection of the Welsh population as a whole.



is it your opinion? or a FACT?
sort it out ffs!

e2a - you do know the difference between fact and opinion don't you? and also the difference between past, present and future tense? don't you?


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 15, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> no you dimwit! stop avaioding the point put to you
> 
> HOW CAN YOU CLAIM THIS?!?!?!
> 
> ...


Why would anyone build anything that would not work commercially when they are a commercial enterprise?! - the facts are that cricket is well supported and well followed game in Wales.  Just because you dont follow it or indeed like it, it doesnt meant that you are representative of the rest of Wales.  The ground will be full for the internationals and that is all the evidence i think that will be required to shut you up! You are like a little boy that hasnt got his way! - people like different things to you ddraig - sorry to break it to you like!


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> Why would anyone build anything that would not work commercially when they are a commercial enterprise?! - the facts are that cricket is well supported and well followed game in Wales.  Just because you dont follow it or indeed like it, it doesnt meant that you are representative of the rest of Wales.  The ground will be full for the internationals and that is all the evidence i think that will be required to shut you up! You are like a little boy that hasnt got his way! - people like different things to you ddraig - sorry to break it to you like!



1) can you back up these FACTS?
2) it could be successful commercially but full of the barmy army coach trips and no Welsh people, doesn't mean it's good for Cardiff does it?
3) how do you know i don't follow it or indeed like it? fyi i have played in proper teams with all the kit and went practising every week for a long long time (as well as operating the score board and helping in the pavillion at other times)
4) i don't claim to be representative of the rest of Wales anywhere, i am challenging your assertion and claims that you know what they want.
5) so you can guarantee 100% it will be a success? prepared to bet on it (or will you wriggle out of that as well)
6) getting my way has got nothing to do with it, initially i was concerned about encroachment into the parklands, if that isn't going to happen then i couldn't really give much of a fuck about sofia gdns. all i am trying to do is show you up for the condescending baiting opinionated twat you are.
7) so you like cricket, wawee. i like raves, see me doing huge threads about it telling everyone they're wrong and i know the facts (in advance)? NO

what is your point caller? i suggest if you can't answer the above 7 points one by one, that you are a troll and should fuck right off.
ner ner ner - language you might understand, child.


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 15, 2006)

Waters, you're brilliant!  You deride Dai and ddraig for claiming to represent the population of Wales (something neither of them has done), and then back up your entire argument based on "people", "the Welsh population as a whole", or "Most Welsh people".

You're a fucking laughing stock, mate!!


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 15, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Waters, you're brilliant!  You deride Dai and ddraig for claiming to represent the population of Wales (something neither of them has done), and then back up your entire argument based on "people", "the Welsh population as a whole", or "Most Welsh people".
> 
> You're a fucking laughing stock, mate!!


go melt down some fishies Col! Do you always post in packs of 3?!


----------



## ginger_syn (May 15, 2006)

Well my unbiased opinion is that waterloowelshy is being very childish, ddraig dai and col why rise to troll bait haylz talked sense, karac what are you on.
 my opinion on the sophia gardens thing is that there will be adverse affects and anyone who thinks otherwise is willfully blind,bute park is bound to be affected by the construction even if not physically encroached on and the loss of any green space in acity is sad especially if there are alternative brown belt areas to build on , however I also understand that ther are many cricket fans both in cardiff and the valleys who are well chuffed at the test being here I just can't see any of them being as childish and sad as ww
just my unbiased opinion
by the way if I'd known this thread was so entertaing I'd have read it ages ago,but I thought is was about cricket, which ain't my thing


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 16, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> by the way if I'd known this thread was so entertaing I'd have read it ages ago,but I thought is was about cricket, which ain't my thing



You're right there, gs, but the challenge now is to have this thread descend into the inevitable filth that awaits all Wales forum threads...

...anyone for cricket porn?


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

what smelly plastic boxes?!?! 
ych a fi


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 16, 2006)

D'you know you can google "cricket porn" and you'll not get anything relevant back... there's a niche in the market!! Now, where'd *that* naked urbanite photo go...


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2006)

bet it's a right sticky smelly wicket <pukes>


----------



## Karac (May 17, 2006)

karac what are you on.
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nothing-a few beers smokes nothing more.
> But you think a few hoorah henrys,a few English tourists are going to fill that hell-hole?
> Cardiff City coucil is going to be pickin up that tab-or the Welsh Assembly.
> 
> If a firstline English cricket club couldnt make a go of it-then its fucked


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 17, 2006)

I spoke to someone yesterday who wanted me to go down, says it's full of out of season footie fans on the lash!


----------



## waterloowelshy (May 17, 2006)

Karac said:
			
		

> Nothing-a few beers smokes nothing more.
> But you think a few hoorah henrys,a few English tourists are going to fill that hell-hole?
> Cardiff City coucil is going to be pickin up that tab-or the Welsh Assembly.
> 
> If a firstline English cricket club couldnt make a go of it-then its fucked


how boring are you? - get back down the mines lad!


----------



## Karac (May 17, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> how boring are you? - get back down the mines lad!


But are you offering me cucumber sandwiches?-are the crusts cut off?-is there any Pimms?
Does the Pimms have real cucumber in it?


----------



## Karac (May 17, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I spoke to someone yesterday who wanted me to go down, says it's full of out of season footie fans on the lash!


It probably is-went down years ago and just got excessively pissed-cant rember anything about the "game" but got badly sunburnt-never again-its just not a game/sport you can genuinely excited about


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2006)

an update folks
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/5094052.stm
* Finance fears over Cardiff Ashes*



> Glamorgan is already almost £2m in debt and a finance expert told the BBC's Eye on Wales programme the club was embarking on a "make or break policy".
> Given it's made an operation loss for the last five years, looking at the accounts I would say it's a bit dicey
> Consultant Martin Price


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jun 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> an update folks
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/5094052.stm
> * Finance fears over Cardiff Ashes*


and it must be true - cos every business would want to put them selves in jeapordy wouldnt they?!  

nice selective quoting too Drag, although you failed to supply the Glamorgan Chairman's quote:

But the chairman said Glamorgan would not have bid for the Test without being "absolutely certain" the plans made sense. 

He said: "Glamorgan are well known for making a loss, along with all county cricket grounds who don't hold test matches. 

"That is why we are converting ourselves into a test ground. The business model of county cricket is not sustainable. 

"The investment is a large one, but the return is a large one. Our estimate is even after paying the fee to ECB for the Ashes, we will still be left with a very chunky profit." 

 See you at the Ashes drag - no doubt you will be outside objecting about something or other while The normal people will be inside enjoying themselves!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2006)

well he would say that wouldn't he wateredownwelshy
no as i said, i'm not that bothered unless it affects bute park.

are you proud to be 'normal' then?


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jun 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> well he would say that wouldn't he wateredownwelshy
> no as i said, i'm not that bothered unless it affects bute park.
> 
> are you proud to be 'normal' then?


if it means not being like you then damn right! 

and why would a chairman of an organistion want to send it into financial ruin? - he is saying it because he believes it to be the truth.  are you simple or something drag?

e2a - sits back and wonders how long it will be for Drags lakies to crawl out from under their rocks.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2006)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> if it means not being like you then damn right!
> 
> and why would a chairman of an organistion want to send it into financial ruin? - he is saying it because he believes it to be the truth.  are you simple or something drag?



he might believe it, but don't make it true does it? surely your superior brain can work out that possibility?


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jun 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> he might believe it, but don't make it true does it? surely your superior brain can work out that possibility?


so are you saying that a chariman of an organisation would willingly put their organisation at finacial risk? You may have surpassed your self with your level of stupidity on this one.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 20, 2006)

hey peace and love people its Soltice eve


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> hey peace and love people its Soltice eve



ohhhhmmmm, breathe in-breathe out ohhhhhhhmmmmmmm


----------



## waterloowelshy (Jun 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> ohhhhmmmm, breathe in-breathe out ohhhhhhhmmmmmmm


nice to see you know you were talking rubb ish!


----------

